
Snapchat has a huge problem with Android, and it's causing investors to worry - monkmartinez
http://uk.businessinsider.com/snapchat-huge-problem-with-android-causing-investors-to-worry-2017-2?r=US&IR=T
======
Oxitendwe
Snapchat is based on a lie. You can't give someone information and also
control what they do with it, to make sure they delete it. It's the very
definition of a passing fad, it doesn't do anything unique or special not done
many times better by any other instant messaging program. It makes sense then
that its growth would slow, because after you realize you can't rely on its
singular selling point (the ephemerality of messages you send to other
people), what's left is a crappy version of any other program that lets you
share pictures with people.

